# Donner le style de Song Genie 2 à tout MAC OS X



## datastor (21 Avril 2010)

Salut j'aimerais savoir si on pouvais donner à tout mac os x l'allure de song genie cad les fenetres noires brillant au lieu du habituel.

MEEEEERRRCI


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2010)

On peux avoir une idée en image ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Tu sais pas utiliser Google ?


----------



## datastor (21 Avril 2010)

Merci C0rentin^ c'est exactement ça!

Vous trouvez pas que c'est beaucoup plus beau que le gris habituel? pourvu que quelqu'un trouve comment mettre le finder comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Il en existait un pour Leopard, dommage .


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

Quelque chose qui devrait pas mal te plaire je pense, disponible pour Snow Leopard: ça.

C'est la seule possibilité à l'heure actuelle, à ma connaissance


----------



## datastor (22 Avril 2010)

Heum non..c'est moche ça brille pas, les 3 ronds sur le dessus à gauche sont mal fait dans itunes...


----------



## Aescleah (23 Avril 2010)

Après, si rien ne te plait, il te reste une solution... te taper le boulot tout seul ! Pour ça, il te faudra utiliser ThemePark, et le tuto qui va bien ici.
Si tu décides de te lancer dans l'aventure, bon courage, parce que c'et pas une sinécure...


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Je me suis rappelé de cela sur Mactheme, Gafmedia est un Marseillais qui fait du superbe boulot et qui réponds bien à tes demandes. Si cela se rapproche de te demande initiale.


----------

